

Crimean Crisis Sanctions: Russia's 19 Richest People Lose $18.3B in Two Weeks - Jonathan_Swift
http://business.financialpost.com/2014/03/14/russian-ukrainian-oligarchs-brace-for-worst-as-western-threats-of-sanctions-intensify/

======
mjn
Putin might see this as an added bonus, since many of the "oligarchs" are not
on friendly terms with the Kremlin.

~~~
Rzor
Can you expand on that?

